# Datenbank auswerten



## Paat (13. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich habe ein Gui programmiert, die in in Verbindung mit einer Datenbank steht. Die Datenbank wird durch ein Objekt abgebildet und zu einfang angelegt

Database db = new Database();

Dieses Objekt soll dann ein Methoden besitzen mit dem man an die Infos in der DB kommt. 

Ein Beispiel hier:


```
public Vector<Double> getValues(String table,String unit,String begin){
		Vector<Double> values = new Vector<Double>();
		try{
			con = DriverManager.getConnection(url,user,passw);
			
			pstmt = con.prepareStatement("SELECT " + unit + ",Datum" +" from " + table +" where DATUM > to_timestamp('"+ begin +" 0:00:00','DD.MM.YY HH24:MI:SS')");
			ResultSet rs = pstmt.executeQuery();
			
			while(rs.next()){
				//System.out.println(rs.getDouble(1));
				values.add(rs.getDouble(1));  
                                rs.getTimestamp(2); //Hier wäre Datum und Uhrzeit drinn


			}
		}catch(SQLException e){
			System.out.println("Fehler: " + e);
		}
		return values;
	}
```

Aufruft wäre z.B. so

db.getValues("Tabelle1","Name","13.05.2009");

Dies soll mir jetzt ein Objekt zurückliefern in dem die Namen mit den entsprechenden Zeiten stehen. Jetzt kann ich beim Vector nur immer einen Datentüpen speichern.

Ich bräuchte eher sowas sie ein Datentypen immer mit zweit Paarwerten.

so müsset das aussehen

12:51:30     Hans Müller
13:00:00     Thomas Schmitz
15:00:21     Volker Vorstand

Welchen Datentypen nimmt man dafür?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Schandro (13. Mai 2009)

> Welchen Datentypen nimmt man dafür?


Einen eigenen 

z.b.:

```
class ContainerX{
	private String stringA;
	private String stringB;
	
	// passenden Konstruktor
	
	// passende Getter/Setter	
}
```
€dit: Aussagekräftigere Namen wären natürlich besser...


----------



## Paat (13. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr.

Vielen Dank!


----------

